# Emigrating before ever visiting Australia?!



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello...

With the flight prices going up so much, we have given very serious thought to not coming on a 'trial visit' to Australia 

Moving our whole life to a new country that we have never even set foot on! (makes me nervous!) 

So, we'd love to hear from others that did just that! 

How did it work for you...were you just as nervous? As my husband said to me 'we know we dont want to stay here, we cant see any reason that we wouldnt love Australia either'.....I think he has a good point....

Looking forward very much to hearing from you all.
Regards, Kelly, Jay & Children


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Kelly Jay et al

Now THAT is BRAVE!!
If you know folks out there, ask them all about it. Read loads about the place you choose and check out all the best places for schools etc......

Like you i found the flights quite expensive, but went anyway.
2 weeks back in April, not nearly long enough to do it all, but enough to know we want to go there!

I didn't meet anyone rude, pushy or unhelpful (even immigration and estate agents were lovely!) my husband met a coupe of ex-pats after playing golf with the hotel owner!! Seriously, 2 days in and he was off with the locals (you dont get that in the UK). Not one had a bad word for the place (adelaide), and not one wanted to come back home.
If I could, i'd go tomorrow. 
I hope it works well for you
Jane


----------



## sarahtemple (Jun 8, 2008)

*In the same boat!*

Hi,

Just wanted to say that we are in the exact same boat! Our visa is underway, but i am 3 months pregnant and we also have a two year old so a reccie trip is out of the question!

I have family in Melbourne, they have been there for 19 yers! and i spoke to my aunt last week and the only thing she could say was that she wished they had done it sooner!

Good luck with your move!

Sarah, Alan, Jamie and bump!


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there,

We are doing exactly the same having never been to OZ but are emigrating, mad isn't it.. We have the house on the market and I have a PR sponsership so once everything is in place we are off.. Our families think we are bonkers, but only regret the things you've done. We were like you going to go for a quick tour of Perth but with 3 kids it seemed a lot of money and we probably wouldn't get a good feel for the area. Just go for it...
Janice


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I think a lot of people go that route even though it probably puts us in the category of "clinically insane" 

The fact is that even with a vacation you can't really tell if you'd want to live somewhere. Living and vacationing are two entirely different things, so while you can get a "feel" for a place on holiday, it's not like renting a house, getting a job, looking for the best local bakery, etc, none of which you can do until you actually MOVE here.

I would love to have had the option of visiting before moving down here, but it didn't work out (everything happened really fast for us). It's taken a bit of adjustment but apart from some issues importing our dog, things are going well  I'm happy we moved here, even blindly!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am far too much of a control freak to have moved here without having been here at all. I agree that a holiday is not the same as living here but at least it gave us an idea of what we did and didn't want since we weren't moving to a big city (out of choice).

As others have said just do as much investigation as you can online and of course you have us so that you can ask questions. We have members living in the Mornington Peninsula, Sydney, Brisbane, and of course South Australia (my home state now). And probably other places I've forgotten too! 

We actually thought that even if we didn't like where we settled we'd just move after a while (but we love Mount Gambier). Australia is so big and so varied that there's bound to be at least part of it that you like!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ric&Martha (Jun 11, 2008)

*I know this sounds crazy...*

...but we're in the same boat. Long term job opportunity has us looking to move to Oz NOW without ever having been there even for a holiday visit. Melbourne area is our target (well, maybe further out in Victoria somewhere), but we're most likely be making the decision final, putting the house on the market and making way within a week! We haven't even told our 5 kids as yet!

We're studying, researching, googling, as much as humanly possible ...trying to absorb and integrate information as best as possible. Any info about Melbourne area, schools, housing, transportation, cost of living, etc. is well received and appreciated.

Thanks and best regards,
Ric, Martha and kids


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

I can see many of us are in the same situation. Moving to a complete new world and different way of life. Plane tickets are really high to do a reccie trip, I consider it is the gamble of my life... all or nothing. Here in Mexico I will be quitting a well payed job, what is the most important thing I'm planning to leave behind (family in first place), my familiy think I'm nuts, but when I read the news that someone was killed, or another one crashed in his car due to the road bad condition (holes and holes and more holes in road), or when it takes me more than 40min to get to my job due to the traffic... I realized I want a better life for me and my future family. Doing this move blindless is crazy, but having familiy here is more that that, it is really insane¡¡¡

Nothing that doing more and more research before leaving... that is all a got...


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Great messages*



Thankyou all for such great messages, I must say that its great to know that so many of you are in the same boat. It has really settled my mind to know that with research, research & more research it is possible & we arent totally mad.....

We worked out that the trip could have ended up costing us at least £8000 ,probably alot more  (My husband is self employed he would have lost a months salary too)

Im wondering what we do now...? I suppose we start the Visa process, but where to start? Wow....that will really start the ball rolling! eek: Nervous & Excited about that prospect)!

Kind Regards, Kelly.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, well we have no intention of going on holiday to Oz before moving there and we've never been there!

Only that was the intention but now thanks very much to the bloody banks we may well have to visit before moving to validate our visas, as we can't get our house sold!

Anyone with a bit of spare cash that wishes to buy it to rent out please p.m. me and i'll get the ball rolling!

Yes i'm desperate now!


----------



## sarahtemple (Jun 8, 2008)

*All the best*

Glad we could all be of some help!  

We made the big decision  to start the ball rolling in April this year, we attended the Oz Expo at Earls Court with the view to grabbing as many leaflets and info as possible!  We met with some immigration experts and arranged a further meeting the next week so that they could go through the process with us more in depth. We signed there and then!!!!

We are using an agency based in Melbourne, but there are so many out there! Choose the one thats right for you guys! We dont have a job offer to go out to, we are just jumping ship!  And hopeing for the best! We are not due to complete our process until Jan 2009 as i cant have a medical until baby is born, but we sold our house two days ago, so i hope the visa is approved!!!!!!  Fingers crossed! We have completed the first part of our visa, submitting everything to the TRA and being approved, i believe this is the tricky bit, but still a long road to travel! 

Enough about us! Let us all know how you get on, we look forward to hearing all your news!

All the best,

Sarah, Alan, Jamie and Bump!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

SC,
do not dispair, flower; there's buyers out there, somewher. When you find one, ask if he's got a mate will ya?

Have a holiday in the city you're off to; we did, only 2 weeks ( childcare etc) but it was enough to convince me and the old man! At least you'll get to nosey about, and you know us northerners love a poke around!
Be Hopeful,
J


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I was hoping to skip the holiday n.m and just head for the deep end!

There are still buyers out there but it's a bloody fight trying to get a hold of the ******s!


----------



## Ric&Martha (Jun 11, 2008)

News on our front is that the company sponsoring Ric is flying him over to check out Melbourne while we're waiting on Visas--and giving him the option to decide against the move after the visit. Fat Chance!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Ric & Martha,
good luck.... i bet you love the place!

SC
hope you got waterwings! I am seriously using every tactic available; gonna buy a lasso today.

Bloody weather not helping either.
J


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> It's taken a bit of adjustment but apart from some issues importing our dog, things are going well  I'm happy we moved here, even blindly!


What were the issues importing the dog?
I know there is an isolation period. How long is that? What did it cost to get the dog from US home to Aus home?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> Hello...
> 
> With the flight prices going up so much, we have given very serious thought to not coming on a 'trial visit' to Australia
> 
> ...


Hello again,

Ive just done it Ive never been here at all before mind you having some were to go and we do have good friends here who are looking after us but it was so scary at first but it all works out Ild say many a person will say have a base to go to and then look around and find were you would like to live long term think about what important to you and the kids any thing to make life easier


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

FLOYD said:


> What were the issues importing the dog?
> I know there is an isolation period. How long is that? What did it cost to get the dog from US home to Aus home?


The quarantine period is 30 days (minimum) and the issues were some positive tests results during the month prior to her planned departure. Check out the AQIS website on importing dogs and cats to Australia and read it VERY VERY carefully. It is very comprehensive and tells you exactly what you need to do and when. My dog had to have several tests within 30 days of export, and she tested positive for antibodies to a disease that she's never been symptomatic for. So it may be worth it to go ahead and start having "dry run" tests for those diseases to make sure they can get negative results. The upshot is that my dog was originally due to arrive in Melbourne in early May for quarantine release in early June. She STILL hasn't arrived in Melbourne yet, but we're hoping to import her on 4 July. All because of some stupid blood tests. But I'm not bitter LOL

All told this will end up costing us more than $5K.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

sarahtemple said:


> Glad we could all be of some help!
> 
> We made the big decision  to start the ball rolling in April this year, we attended the Oz Expo at Earls Court with the view to grabbing as many leaflets and info as possible!  We met with some immigration experts and arranged a further meeting the next week so that they could go through the process with us more in depth. We signed there and then!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Sarah,

We're in Melbourne (well, along the Mornington Peninsula) so if you've got any questions/queries etc just ask.

Yep, once you've got your skills assessment out the way, it's practically plain sailing from then on.

Congratulations on selling your house....I think the whole housing market back in the UK is a bit pants at the moment so good for you!

Dolly


----------



## sarahtemple (Jun 8, 2008)

*Thanks Dolly!*

Thanks for your offer of advice, i will have to take you up on that! 

I have read many of your other posts and printed off a list of things to do which is extremly useful! We wont be on our way till next year, but there is no harm in getting everything ready! We move into our rented house in two weeks time, it is giving us a great chance to get rid of all of our unwanted goods! We are being ruthless!!!! 

I have got loads of questions, but typically have just had a blank! 

Hope everything is going well with your new place, have you moved in yet? Look forward to more posts and a chat soon.

All the best,

Sarah and family


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

sarahtemple said:


> Glad we could all be of some help!
> 
> We made the big decision  to start the ball rolling in April this year, we attended the Oz Expo at Earls Court with the view to grabbing as many leaflets and info as possible!  We met with some immigration experts and arranged a further meeting the next week so that they could go through the process with us more in depth. We signed there and then!!!!
> 
> ...


hi sarah, snap, we went to the expo in london kensington in april, there was a stand there for the mater hospital in brisbane, i handed over my cv, had an interview over the phone the next day, jobs mine.

we're in the process of applying for our visa, i hoping to submit it next week, i,ll be glad i haven't seen my dining table for paperwork for weeks! i'm doing all myself with out the help of an agent, so fingers crossed it's all ok, just waiting for that day we get a yes.

keep us posted on all news

best wishes, jaime, rob, todd and cara x x


----------

